# How reliable are BestPricePhoto and iBuysOnline.com?



## TheBiles (Oct 12, 2011)

They have good reviews in Google, but has anyone here done business with them? They have some great deals, and I was looking for an opinion on them.


----------



## KmH (Oct 12, 2011)

Visit www.resellerratings.com and enter their names.


----------



## Kaikaikaikai (Mar 20, 2012)

TheBiles said:


> They have good reviews in Google, but has anyone here done business with them? They have some great deals, and I was looking for an opinion on them.


scam alert.  Scam alert.   They do their own reviews and all google reviews are inside their web site so they can control all negative feedback and not post it!I tried to make a deal with them and they said,  we made a mistake on pricing and will change it to higher price and when I looked at price again, it did change to the higher price and they removed the litho. Batty also...  They are scammers and join these forums and try to act like purchasers who had a great experience...   Do not believe their reviews, they are more than likely selling grey market products.  Only way they can offer for so much lower... They run business out of house and not a store ... I found this out via another real post.


----------



## Jeff92 (Mar 20, 2012)

If it looks too good to be true, it probably is. I have done a lot of looking at cameras in the last few weeks and there is an alarming amount of these sites popping up all the time

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

